# Dark Knight rises vs The avengers movie



## SsjAzn (Jan 8, 2012)

Do you think the new movie of the conclusion of the dark knight legend is more interesting, or will the avengers surpass it.. What's your conclusion?


----------



## Batman4Life (Jan 8, 2012)

Its close both have potential to be AMAZING


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 8, 2012)

In b4 Rukia.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 8, 2012)

I lowered my expectations for both movies as news starts to accumulate.  but I still think DKR will be more a bigger/more successful film.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2012)

Okay.  I'm willing to be objective.  I'm sort of like gesy on this.  I think there has been a lot of negative news on both films.  Frankly, I think both of them will disappoint.  The Avengers used five films to build this up.  The Dark Knight Rises is coming after Heath Ledger blew casual movie goers away.  Not easy expectations to meet.

I think The Dark Knight Rises will be better.  It is at least being made for adults.  The Avengers is kiddy fare.  But I suggest people ignore both films.  Focus on something promising.  Like Prometheus.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sftuxbvGwiU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 8, 2012)

Both films are PG-13 and there's no such thing as a "hard PG-13" rating, so I'm not buying that 'The Dark Knight Rises' is being made for adults. I'm never one to get into the whole "this movie VS. this movie" debate, and with 'The Avengers' opting for post-conversion 3D, that doesn't bod well. However, I will give Joss Whedon a bit of credit in that he's a far less annoying filmmaker than Christopher Nolan.

I won't be seeing either film in theatres, that's for sure.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jan 8, 2012)

DKR will be better.

Avengers has the potiental to be jawsome or incredibly shitty like Iron Man 2.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 9, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Both films are PG-13 and there's no such thing as a "hard PG-13" rating, so I'm not buying that 'The Dark Knight Rises' is being made for adults. I'm never one to get into the whole "this movie VS. this movie" debate, and with 'The Avengers' opting for post-conversion 3D, that doesn't bod well. However, I will give Joss Whedon a bit of credit in that he's a far less annoying filmmaker than Christopher Nolan.
> 
> I won't be seeing either film in theatres, that's for sure.



He's saying the batman movies are more serious and mature. the last movie was about human nature and how far you can push someone before they lose it. the marvel movies are usually much more kiddie and just about badasses being badasses.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 9, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> the last movie was about human nature and how far you can push someone before they lose it.



Nolan is not that clever. 

'The Dark Knight' is just as every bit a straightforward and family-friendly film as anything coming out of Marvel.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Jan 9, 2012)

TDKR will be more character driven with bane and batman and a bit darker as well

Avengers seems more to be a conventional popcorn flick due to its massive cast, I doubt we will see a lot of development

Both films by nature are obviously very different,one focuses on a global threat posed by a god dealt with by a group of heroes whereas TDKR focuses on one heroes journey (or end of)

In terms of entertainment value, only time will tell


----------



## Grape (Jan 9, 2012)

You're a fucking retard Tetra. 

I say this because A) I'm right and B) Every time I diss you, I get mass positive rep!


Bahahahahaha


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 9, 2012)

Don't give a flying fuck about Avengers. All the superhero's movies it consists of sucked and my interest can't be any lower.

Knight is one of 3 movies I actually really want to see in the next 5 years.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 9, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> I say this because A) I'm right



No you're not. If anything, this is a prime example of the pot and kettle.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## Palpatine (Jan 9, 2012)

DKR without a doubt.

I'm not sure I'll even bother seeing Avengers in theatres.


----------



## Jena (Jan 9, 2012)

I generally like the DC superheros more than that Marvel ones...not to mention that the Batman cartoons/movies/tv shows ruled my childhood, so I have a huge bias toward _Dark Knight_ rises. 

I don't know if I'll even see _Avengers_ in theaters, TBH. None of the superheros involved really thrill me.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jan 9, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Nolan is not that clever.
> 
> *'The Dark Knight' is just as every bit a straightforward and family-friendly film as anything coming out of Marvel*.



That?s rubbish, it packs a bit more of an emotional punch than any Marvel film I have seen. Unless you want to class it as pretentious but then I look at your Avatar and see you are into pretentious trite.


----------



## Vault (Jan 9, 2012)

Fuck sake! 

I really wanted to say "In B4 Rukia" 



edit 

And then i see Enno had the exact same idea


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 9, 2012)

Both films are probably going to be decently enjoyable with some poor elements

People round here will act as though they're on a par with The Hottie and the Nottie though.


----------



## Magikbyrd (Jan 9, 2012)

I'd rather watch the Dark Knight Rises.

I love the Avengers, but if Loki's going to be the villain, I don't want to see it unless it's on DVD.


----------



## Slice (Jan 9, 2012)

DKR will be more successful.

Avengers had a horrible trailer and DKR a sub-par one so i don't know which will be better - only that i will watch both.




NoOneXIII said:


> I...but if Loki's going to be the villain, I don't want to see it unless it's on DVD.



But Loki is awesome


----------



## Gunners (Jan 9, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Nolan is not that clever.
> 
> 'The Dark Knight' is just as every bit a straightforward and family-friendly film as anything coming out of Marvel.



Yeah it was incredibly fan friendly when half Harvey's face burnt off after reassuring his dead fiance that Batman would save her over him, not knowing that the Joker took that into account.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 9, 2012)

Loki will probably be the best part of the movie tbh


----------



## Gunners (Jan 9, 2012)

Yeah he was my favorite character in Thor.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm expecting The Avengers to be better, given that Joss Whedon is 10x better than Nolan is. I'm sure that The Avengers will be an action/comedy, and I think that's the way Whedon likes it.

The Dark Knight Rises will be good too, but not as good as The Avengers.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 9, 2012)

Avengers has a massive potential for mediocrity.

Batman has a massive potential for absolute failure.


I think I'll pick the safer bet and go with Avengers.


----------



## Wicked (Jan 9, 2012)

DKR is going to be the better movie

Avengers doesn't look appealing. I don't like Hawkeyes outfit and Ghost Rider should be way better than Avengers movie


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 9, 2012)

I suspect Batman will be better, but there are just things I've seen in that movie versus what I've seen of Avengers that has me thinking it has higher potential for failure. 


Avengers is probably going to be mediocre. But Batman could be shit garbage.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 9, 2012)

Nolan sucks...
The Dark Knight was good basically because of Heath Ledger.


----------



## Wicked (Jan 9, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I suspect Batman will be better, but there are just things I've seen in that movie versus what I've seen of Avengers that has me thinking it has higher potential for failure.
> 
> 
> Avengers is probably going to be mediocre. But Batman could be shit garbage.



Iceman and Scarecrow even the Penguin would of been better choices than Bane and PI imo.

Not gonna be harsh on the movie for now the trailer looked decent.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 9, 2012)

Tempproxy said:


> That?s rubbish, it packs a bit more of an emotional punch than any Marvel film I have seen. Unless you want to class it as pretentious but then I look at your Avatar and see you are into pretentious trite.





As if Nolan could ever write anything emotionally stimulating when it comes to the characters he's crafting. Give me a fucking break. I mean, I don't expect a lot from someone who throws a term around as loosely as they do "pretentious", which I just brought up the other day how it's the most out-dated and beaten to death term used in any debate. And I can say for certain that you're in no position to be speaking about my avatar, when you fall for some fraudulent-philosophical bullshit from a director who has made his fame off a bunch of vapid, anti-intellectual 12 year olds who think his films are smarter than they really are.

Nolan is a smart director for stupid people-- and that's the truest thing anyone can say about him.



Gunners said:


> Yeah it was incredibly fan friendly when half Harvey's face burnt off after reassuring his dead fiance that Batman would save her over him, not knowing that the Joker took that into account.



Oh, you mean when his face looked like a melted cinnamon bun? Yeah, that was really harrowing. I mean, I don't think I've seen anything that terrible in 'Martyrs' or 'Inside.' Fucking A, he really rose the bar with that hard-edge PG-13 face melting. 

What I wouldn't give to be able to pile every single Christopher Nolan fan onto a fleet of barges and drop them off the continental shelf.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 9, 2012)

Nature Breeze said:


> Iceman and Scarecrow even the Penguin would of been better choices than Bane and PI imo.
> 
> Not gonna be harsh on the movie for now the trailer looked decent.



Trailer did look semi-decent.

I'm just not sold on Bane whatsoever. He looks like total shit to me and I don't even care about the comic books (I've never even read them).

I mean the costume looks like something from the 80s. His voice sucks. And he's not a realistic threat to Batman in my eyes with his size and stature--it's ludicrous, really.

Then you got Horseface Hathaway in that failure Catwoman suit.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm worried because Batman and Gotham have taken a step back with Nolan at it's helm, I really want a good Batman rather than just a great Villain.

Whedon is more interesting than Nolan but then he can only do so much with Avengers. 

Also Drive isn't' pretentious whatsoever.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jan 9, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> I lowered my expectations for both movies as news starts to accumulate.  but I still think DKR will be more a bigger/more successful film.



Same here.

Avengers could be awesome tho.



Whimsy said:


> Loki will probably be the best part of the movie tbh



Yeah, I can see some of the weaker links in the Avengers team dragging it down for me.



GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Nolan sucks...
> The Dark Knight was good basically because of Heath Ledger.



I don't think DK sucked but at some point (you can guess when) I was wondering when the movie would end.


----------



## berserking_fury (Jan 9, 2012)

Heath Ledgers Joker was the only thing I found interesting in TDK, so my expectations are abysmally low for DKR. So I'm not sure I even want to bother going.

Avengers I'm just completely pumped for.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 9, 2012)

I think TDKR could turn out to be better due to focusing on a small number of superheroes & villains whereas The Avengers is gonna have to divide and share it's screentime with 6 heroes and one (or more?) main villain and also develop their interactions and team dynamics. But we'll see soon.

In terms of trailers, TDKR's was good but the one that hyped me more was Avenger's, specially with the humor scenes and Tony's avenge line at the end of the trailer.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 9, 2012)

I liked TDK from what I remember. I need to watch it again and form a new opinion.


----------



## Bart (Jan 9, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Nolan is not that clever.
> 
> 'The Dark Knight' is just as every bit a straightforward and family-friendly film as anything coming out of Marvel.





Lincoln Rhyme said:


> I'm expecting The Avengers to be better, given that Joss Whedon is 10x better than Nolan is. I'm sure that The Avengers will be an action/comedy, and I think that's the way Whedon likes it.
> 
> The Dark Knight Rises will be good too, but not as good as The Avengers.





GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Nolan sucks...
> The Dark Knight was good basically because of Heath Ledger.




*Spoiler*: __ 



*When Naruto Forums is ashes, you have my permission to die.*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 9, 2012)

Interesting counterpoint.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 9, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I'm worried because Batman and Gotham have taken a step back with Nolan at it's helm, I really want a good Batman rather than just a great Villain.
> 
> Whedon is more interesting than Nolan but then he can only do so much with Avengers.
> 
> Also Drive isn't' pretentious whatsoever.



I agree with this. Batman is INCREDIBLY boring in Begins and TDK.

and that voice is .


----------



## Bart (Jan 9, 2012)

Awww, _Tetra_, negged me; bad form 

But I'm wondering why someone would neg a man before throwing him out of a plane.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 9, 2012)

Well, let's see... _The Dark Knight Rises._

Better trailer, and better predecessors.


----------



## Wicked (Jan 9, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Trailer did look semi-decent.
> 
> I'm just not sold on Bane whatsoever. He looks like total shit to me and I don't even care about the comic books (I've never even read them).
> 
> ...



Bane is juiced up from the liquid steroids, he's a threat to batman.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm sure they'll manage to sell the idea. I'm just not sold by the clips I've seen.


Selling a midget beating up Batman will take at least 1 hour and a half.


----------



## Bart (Jan 9, 2012)

Bane still look's pretty big ^^


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 9, 2012)

I think that both have the potential to be disappointing, but I'm optimistic for a few reasons.

The Avengers has Joss Whedon. He has proven to be a competent director and writer and I have enjoyed all of his film/TV/internet work. Now, I have heard some people complain about some of his comic book work, which I have not read, so I suppose that may raise a red flag. But either way, no one will know until they see the movie. (and even if it turns out poorly, I can't be upset. Joss has done more than enough good work that I'll always be a fan)

The Dark Knight is a good film, but it's often overrated. If anything, Batman TAS/Justice League's Joker was the best on0screen incarnation.

I find the choice of Bane interesting, considering he'll be depicted as an intelligent and threatening villain here.

I think I'll enjoy both films though, even if it's purely on an entertainment level.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 9, 2012)

I like Bane's design, and I'm fine with his voice, but his height is unacceptable to me.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 9, 2012)

Bane's design is the worst part. That mask and his vest are fucking retarded.

He looks more like a mongoloid than he does a menace.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 9, 2012)

I've mixed feelings on the vest, but I like the mask.


----------



## Bart (Jan 9, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Bane's design is the worst part. That mask and his vest are fucking retarded.
> 
> He looks more like a mongoloid than he does a menace.



Calm down, Doctor. Now's not the time for fear. That comes later. 



Stunna said:


> I've mixed feelings on the vest, but I like the mask.



It's only a vest :WOW


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2012)

I still cringe every time I hear the title for Batman 3.  WAS THAT REALLY THE BEST THEY COULD COME UP WITH?  IS IT TOO LATE TO CHANGE IT?


----------



## Amuro (Jan 9, 2012)

I didn't care for Iron Man 2 so my expectations are pretty low for Tony Stark and the Avengers. Whedons inclusion means nothing to me


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2012)

Whedon's inclusion doesn't fool me a bit.  He's never worked with this kind of money before.  He's never been involved in a huge film project like this before.  Anyone that doesn't think the studio is pulling all of the strings needs a serious reality check.  Whedon probably has no creative control at all when it comes to this project.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 9, 2012)

I'd rather see Captain America beat up Loki than see Bane in full costume.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 9, 2012)

Well in that case, if The Avengers turns out poorly, at least I can shift the blame off of Whedon and onto the studio then.


----------



## Amuro (Jan 9, 2012)

Thats the Dollhouse effect right there.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 9, 2012)

> Oh, you mean when his face looked like a melted cinnamon bun? Yeah, that was really harrowing. I mean, I don't think I've seen anything that terrible in 'Martyrs' or 'Inside.' Fucking A, he really rose the bar with that hard-edge PG-13 face melting.
> 
> What I wouldn't give to be able to pile every single Christopher Nolan fan onto a fleet of barges and drop them off the continental shelf.


I'm not a fan of Christopher Nolan you silly little prick.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 9, 2012)

Gunners said:


> I'm not a fan of Christopher Nolan you silly little prick.



Yes you are. You got your tongue so far up his ass that you're practically cleaning his colon.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 9, 2012)

You guys are hilarious.

I'm still wary about both, but Nolan seems more concerned about making it _his_ Batman than actually making a good film, which has (mostly) held for two films, but I'm not seeing much of an appeal in a short, British Bane who is now somehow a Ra's al Ghul mastermind schemer instead of a what he always was in the comics.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 9, 2012)

Bane is something out of James Bond right now. And let's not forget Catwoman.....


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2012)

Bane's height, Bane's voice, lousy trailer dialogue.  These concerns are all secondary.  Ennoea just touched on my primary concern.  Anne Hathaway is playing Catwoman.


----------



## Bart (Jan 9, 2012)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> You guys are hilarious.
> 
> I'm still wary about both, but Nolan seems more concerned about making it _his_ Batman than actually making a good film, which has (mostly) held for two films, but I'm not seeing much of an appeal in a short, British Bane who is now somehow a Ra's al Ghul mastermind schemer instead of a what he always was in the comics.



Ooooo :WOW



Ennoea said:


> Bane is something out of James Bond right now. And let's not forget Catwoman.....



How so?



Rukia said:


> Bane's height, Bane's voice, lousy trailer dialogue.  These concerns are all secondary.  Ennoea just touched on my primary concern.  Anne Hathaway is playing Catwoman.



Oh dear, it's happened again, eeek :WOW


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 9, 2012)

Masterful.

Avengers seems like a popcorn flick, but it's not pretending to be anything else _UNLIKE SOMEONE WE KNOW_/.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 9, 2012)

I swear if the people who bad mouth the transformers films eat up the avengers movie I'll laugh my ass off.

all that film needs is a snot nosed kid who thinks he's important yelling out the names of the superheroes every 5 minutes.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 9, 2012)

It's not like you couldn't make a dark Marvel movie.

Tony Stark was one of the first super heroes with an actual, human problem that made him much more believable.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 9, 2012)

Omg mommy Thor just threw his hammer, oh no Loki just dodged it. MOMMY it's Captain America, he's just threw his shield, oh no Loki dodged it. Mommy look it's the HULK, he just threw a punch, oh no he missed Loki and punched Tony Stark right in his bitch face and killed him.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 9, 2012)

Look what happened in the 90s with comics.

Look at it.

Realize what happened.

I don't want a movie based on it.  Ever.


----------



## Federer (Jan 9, 2012)

Iron Man: Good
Iron Man 2 : okay
Thor: meh
Captain America: BOOOOOOOOOOOORING
Hulk: meh

conclusion: Whedon better come up with something amazing

After Batman begins and TDK, the third Batman movie can only fail, I never really cared about Bane and I bet my left nut that current Michelle Pfeiffer would be a better Catwoman than Anne.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 9, 2012)

Iron Man: A

Iron Man 2: D+/C-

Thor: C+

Captain America: B-

The Incredible Hulk: C+


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 9, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Omg mommy Thor just threw his hammer, oh no Loki just dodged it. MOMMY it's Captain America, he's just threw his shield, oh no Loki dodged it. Mommy look it's the HULK, he just threw a punch, oh no he missed Loki and punched Tony Stark right in his bitch face and killed him.



loki honestly didn't seem so tough in the thor movie. thor easily took him down. I'm guessing he'll just play manipulator. he's probably the reason why captain America and Thor started fighting or why hulk goes on a rampage.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 9, 2012)

Why are people complaining that Loki isn't some hyper-powered badass with laser  vision?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2012)

Thor:  F
Iron Man 2:  F


----------



## Stunna (Jan 9, 2012)

I'd expect as much.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 9, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Thor:  F
> Iron Man 2:  F



Thor sucked my fucking nuts.

I didn't care for Iron Man 2 either; my biggest beef with it is the final battle with Mickey Rourke. It lasted like two seconds, it was Michael Bay logic.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 9, 2012)

Iron Man: A

Iron Man 2: C

Thor: C+

Captain America: C

The Incredible Hulk: B


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2012)

You guys are assholes.  Eric Bana played Hulk too!  Don't conveniently forget him.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 9, 2012)

I haven't seen that movie since it was in theaters. I literally remember nothing from it. 'Cept Hulk jumping around in the mountains.

EDIT: Oh, and Jennifer Connelly in a city... for some reason.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 9, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> The Incredible Hulk: B



That movie was terrible.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 9, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> That movie was terrible.



The action was entertaining the characters were likable, and the hulk looked amazing ( more amazing than he looks in the avengers film).

what didn't you like about it?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 9, 2012)

The movie wasn't terrible, but it didn't address any of the inner conflicts of it's characters. Bruce's dealing with his inner-monster is never really dealt with, and neither is Betty's relationship with her father. Everything's brushed aside for the, albeit well done, action.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 9, 2012)

~Gesy~ said:


> what didn't you like about it?



I don't know, I was really just hoping to make some more people mad.

In all seriousness, I hated Liv Tyler's performance with a burning passion. I also didn't care for the location of the film's setting, mainly the overall dull imagery. I'm a sucker for films that have great imagery, it can compensate for a lot of the film's overall weaknesses as long as it delivers on that front, but I was just bored by the movie. I also found it a bit strange that pussified Tim Roth seemed more committed to his role than Norton was with Banner.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2012)

"You bore me Frost."

I think the original Blade is better than the other comic book films.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 9, 2012)

Rukia said:


> "You bore me Frost."
> 
> I think the original Blade is better than the other comic book films.



Do you know how awesome 'Blade II' is when you remove the terrible soundtrack?


----------



## Vault (Jan 9, 2012)

Blade 2 is better than the first.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 9, 2012)

> The action was entertaining the characters were likable, and the hulk looked amazing ( more amazing than he looks in the avengers film).
> 
> what didn't you like about it?



Personally the film was like a PS3 game to me.

Blade is bad ass, Goyer should be punched for what he did to the franchise. The man is a retard.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 9, 2012)

Vault said:


> Blade 2 is better than the first.



It really is.

But that fucking soundtrack... ugh.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 9, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> I also found it a bit strange that pussified Tim Roth seemed more committed to his role than Norton was with Banner.


To be fair, it's not like they gave him much to work with.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 9, 2012)

Blade 2 > Blade >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Blade Trinity


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 9, 2012)

Stunna said:


> To be fair, it's not like they gave him much to work with.



The same applies to Roth's character, though. He was nothing more than your standard grunt who wanted an unlimited source of power to accomplish his own evil goals. I just felt like Roth dedicated himself to the role while Norton was just going through the motions.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2012)

Blade Trinity had Jessica Biel, Ryan Reynolds, HHH, and a cast-off from Prison Break.  It also went with the incredibly lazy antagonist choice... Dracula!


----------



## Stunna (Jan 9, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> The same applies to Roth's character, though. He was nothing more than your standard grunt who wanted an unlimited source of power to accomplish his own evil goals. I just felt like Roth dedicated himself to the role while Norton was just going through the motions.


Yeah, but even then at least Roth's character _had_ one. Bruce was just... bland. 80% of his dialogue was telling people that the Hulk was too dangerous to be mass produced. That's my biggest problem with the movie. Everyone was so boring.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 9, 2012)

The action was garbage too, it was something out of a beat em up.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 9, 2012)

I can't complain about watching Hulk rough guys up. If they got one thing right, that's gotta be it.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 9, 2012)

Mainly his fight with Abomination which was just plain awful, bad effects including.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 9, 2012)

Now that motion-capture has been mastered so well, that does kinda make the action in 'The Incredible Hulk' already look a bit dated.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 9, 2012)

I don't have a good eye for quality effects, so it didn't stand out much to me. Not enough to make me detract at least.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 9, 2012)

Fandom, you're doing it again


----------



## Vault (Jan 9, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> It really is.
> 
> But that fucking soundtrack... ugh.



Even Wesley Snipes mentioned how he hated that soundtrack it was awful.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm just going to call it Batman 3 for now on.  The official title is atrocious and is unworthy of my acknowledgement.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 9, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I'm just going to call it Batman 3 for now on.  The official title is atrocious and is unworthy of my acknowledgement.



I'm just gonna call it "Christopher Nolan's next hyperbolic-praised piece of shit."


----------



## Jena (Jan 9, 2012)

Stunna said:


> Bored whities love to complain.



There, I fixed it for you.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks brah


----------



## Grape (Jan 10, 2012)

Jena, what happed to the community sig?


----------



## jux (Jan 10, 2012)

Going to take Nolan's dick out of my mouth to say Dark Knight rises by far


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 10, 2012)

Did someone say Blade?


----------



## walton22 (Jan 10, 2012)

i love the Dark knight Rises more


----------



## Slice (Jan 10, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> Did someone say Blade?


----------



## Bart (Jan 10, 2012)

Awesome ^^ :WOW


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 10, 2012)

jux said:


> Going to take Nolan's dick out of my mouth to say Dark Knight rises by far


You blatant nuthugger! 



The Avengers has an ensemble cast.


AN ENSEMBLE CAST!


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 10, 2012)

I don't know. Batman is Batman, but The Avengers has Samuel L Jackson, decisions decisions.


----------



## Jena (Jan 10, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> Jena, what happed to the community sig?



I'm sorry. 

I've been meaning to make a sig out of this quote for a long time and so I had to.

Next set will definitely be _Community_ again, though.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jan 10, 2012)

Rises. the trailer for the avengers looks pretty dull.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 10, 2012)

Avengers will have Hulk smashing. 


Think about it.


----------



## Wicked (Jan 10, 2012)

I don't see Taskmaster or Superskrull in the movie


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 10, 2012)

HULK



SMASH!!!!!!


----------



## Federer (Jan 10, 2012)

Violent-nin said:


> I don't know. Batman is Batman, but The Avengers has *Samuel L Jackson*, decisions decisions.



Who hasn't made any good movie, lately.

The man who gained fame after movies like Pulp Fiction, Die Hard with a Vengeance, Jackie Brown, The Negotiator is dead to me. 

And no other actor besides Robert Downey Jr. has made any noteworthy movie, well Scarlett Johansson made great movies, but I only want to see her naked.

Chris Evans sucks, Chris Hemsworth is a 'newbie', Mark Ruffalo isn't any better than Edward Norton, Jeremy Renner has potential but he's not up there, which leaves no one.

So, Whedon better come up with something special. 

It's kinda funny though, how a 'limited' actor like Wesley Snipes played in one of the best 'superhero' movies of all time, is it because of the vampire theme?


----------



## Vault (Jan 10, 2012)

Nature Breeze said:


> I don't see Taskmaster or Superskrull in the movie



Thor would casually rape.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 10, 2012)

Federer said:


> *Chris Evans sucks*, Chris Hemsworth is a 'newbie', Mark Ruffalo isn't any better than Edward Norton, Jeremy Renner has potential but he's not up there, which leaves no one.



Seen Sunshine?



> So, Whedon better come up with something special.
> 
> It's kinda funny though, how a 'limited' actor like Wesley Snipes played in one of the best 'superhero' movies of all time, is it because of the vampire theme?



The reason Snipes was such a good Blade is the same reason RDJ makes such a great Iron Man. The amount of actual acting required is pretty much zilch.

But I gotta go with Avengers in general. DKR looks good, but it doesn't make me super mega hyped like I was with TDK, or like I am with avengers.


----------



## Federer (Jan 10, 2012)

No, but I've seen Push, Fantastic Four and it's sequal, The Perfect Score, The Nanny Diaries, Captain America and Street Kings.

And yeah, he still sucks.

Not really an actor I would pay to see his movie in the theather.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 10, 2012)

Wesley Snipes is an excellent actor with superb skills.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 10, 2012)

Federer said:


> No, but I've seen Push, Fantastic Four and it's sequal, The Perfect Score, The Nanny Diaries, Captain America and Street Kings.
> 
> And yeah, he still sucks.
> 
> Not really an actor I would pay to see his movie in the theather.



You really think he was that bad as Cap?  

But you should check out Sunshine. Directed by Danny Boyle, starring Cillian Murphy, Chris Evans, Rose Byrne, Mark Strong, and others, its about a group of astronauts sent on a mission to reignite the sun. 

Third act kinda falters, but everything else is great. 

Oh and Im not saying Evans is a great actor, merely that he has movies where he acts well, and I'd like to see him in more movies that aren't utter crap (like almost all of those movies you mentioned above).


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Nolan's fans' bullshit ...





> Inception >>>> The Matrix
> Nolan is da best director of 21st century
> Nolan is the new Kubrik


Hell most overrated fucker of all time...
Also fact
Mr airbender was nominated for his direction for an academy award, Nolan was not nuff said...


----------



## Federer (Jan 10, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> You really think he was that bad as Cap?
> 
> But you should check out Sunshine. Directed by Danny Boyle, starring Cillian Murphy, Chris Evans, Rose Byrne, Mark Strong, and others, its about a group of astronauts sent on a mission to reignite the sun.
> 
> ...



Well, I'm saying he wasn't good. 

He did pretty well as Cap, but it was a 'safe' movie, pretty mediocre movie.

And one 'good' movie compared to 4-5 or more crappy movies doesn't really get my hopes up.

But I've been proving wrong before, so the longer and more I bash the Avengers, the better the movie will be. :ho

*I hope*


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 10, 2012)

Chris Evans is shit.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 10, 2012)

Federer said:


> Well, I'm saying he wasn't good.
> 
> He did pretty well as Cap, but it was a 'safe' movie, pretty mediocre movie.
> 
> ...



Seriously, give sunshine a try, if you like Sci Fi at all. 

But yea, Im curious how Evans will do in Avengers. In WWII all Cap has to be is the good soldier/ good american archetype, so in that respect I agree that it isn't a hard role. Present day is when you get to the man out of time stuff and him leading the avengers. That's where he'll need to bring out some actual acting chops.

@Tetra

1/10


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 10, 2012)

Sunshine is more overrated than Moon. Moon is way better.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 10, 2012)

Evans acted fine as cap


----------



## Wicked (Jan 10, 2012)

Vault said:


> Thor would casually rape.



Based off of what?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 10, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Sunshine is more overrated than Moon. Moon is way better.



Who overrates sunshine? Pretty much everyone I know that has actually seen the movie agrees that it's a pretty good movie that would be great if it was able to stick the landing.


----------



## Vault (Jan 10, 2012)

Nature Breeze said:


> Based off of what?



The comics. Casually lightning always rapes.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 10, 2012)

Chris Evans did a good Cap, he could have come across as an immense douche but was actually very likeable.


----------



## Wicked (Jan 10, 2012)

Vault said:


> The comics. Casually lightning always rapes.



Show comic panels Thor defeating Superskrull and Taskmaster


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thor would STOMP Taskmaster in pretty much a millisecond, he's street level lol.

Thor also beats Super Skrull:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EaujI5Wi0Rc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (Jan 10, 2012)

Nature Breeze said:


> Show comic panels Thor defeating Superskrull and Taskmaster





And lol Taskmaster? Oh shit you need to read Seige for that :rofl


----------



## Wicked (Jan 10, 2012)

Don't care what you say, Thor would never beat those two


----------



## Vault (Jan 10, 2012)

Spoken like a true fanboy in denial. Carry on playing MvC3. 

Taskmaster cant even hurt Thor...


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 10, 2012)

Nature Breeze said:


> Don't care what you say, Thor would never beat those two



Except he has, on panel, lolacaust


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 10, 2012)

Fucking gross.

OBD is getting all over the place.

Stop.


----------



## Kuya (Jan 10, 2012)

Gonna watch both, gonna be high, gonna be epic.


----------



## Vault (Jan 10, 2012)

OBD? Where?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 10, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Who overrates sunshine? Pretty much everyone I know that has actually seen the movie agrees that it's a pretty good movie that would be great if it was able to stick the landing.



I didn't see much potential. It was kind of a generic sci-fi movie.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2012)

Captain America is a pussy.  I watched Michael Cera beat his ass.


----------



## Slice (Jan 10, 2012)

I think we all can agree that Squirrel Girl solos - all other arguments are invalid.


----------



## Bart (Jan 10, 2012)

LMAO just wow,

The Order of the Phoenix is defeated


----------

